# September Stock Competition Entries!



## Joe Blow (3 September 2007)

Greetings everyone and welcome to the September stock tipping competition!  

This months competition is again proudly sponsored by IG Markets, Australia's original CFD provider. IG Markets offers a choice of two outstanding trading platforms that give you the power to trade on thousands of global markets at the click of a button. If you're looking to start with CFD's be sure to visit IG Markets to see how they can help you!*

As usual there were some entrants who didn't qualify for the competition because they did not meet the entry criteria for one reason or another. If you feel as though you have been left out unfairly please contact me via PM.

Could all qualifying entrants please check their entries and entry price and report any errors to me in this thread.

Keep track of the results here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/stocktip.php

Feel free to discuss the competition in this thread as the month progresses. 

Best of luck to all entrants! 


*A Product Disclosure Statement for this product is available from IG Markets Ltd and should be considered before deciding to enter into any transactions with IG Markets Ltd. ABN 84 099 019 851. AFSL No. 220440.


----------



## Bush Trader (3 September 2007)

Dear Joe

I sent  post from my phone on Friday, however it appears to have failed.

I had selected NWR, however I understand if it is too late (it's off 3.6% ATM)

Cheers


BT


----------



## Joe Blow (3 September 2007)

Bush Trader said:


> Dear Joe
> 
> I sent  post from my phone on Friday, however it appears to have failed.
> 
> ...




Hi Bush Trader,

Yes, unfortunately you will now have to wait until the October competition. Hopefully NWR wont go for a run until then.


----------



## Bush Trader (3 September 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> Hi Bush Trader,
> 
> Yes, unfortunately you will now have to wait until the October competition. Hopefully NWR wont go for a run until then.




No problems. Thanks anyway Joe.


----------



## Sprinter79 (3 September 2007)

I can't see mine up there. I put my selection in pretty early


----------



## Joe Blow (3 September 2007)

Sprinter79 said:


> I can't see mine up there. I put my selection in pretty early




Added.


----------



## Sprinter79 (3 September 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> Added.




Cheers


----------



## bhutos (3 September 2007)

Hey Joe, anything I can do to qualify for this? I notice my selection of GDY wasn't included which I assume is on the basis of my posts per day. However if that is the case then is is basically impossible for me to ever enter given I was one of the first people to join and the 3 or so years before I finally became active a month ago. I've averaged well over the minimum since then though. Could you see your way to giving me a look in next month if my two month "active" post count is above the minimum? Or make me wait several months or something else I could do? Not really asking for special treatment, just that the rules don't really take into account that someone can be an active poster even if their per day count is low if they've lost a bit of money on the market and licked their wounds quietly for 3 years .
Otherwise I'd have to flood the forum with useless posts to overcome 3 years of inactivity .


----------



## adambosso (3 September 2007)

hey joe,
im not sure if i qualified or not i entered grk?
what is the requirements i entered a few days ago but it didnt show up.
thanks buddy


----------



## Joe Blow (3 September 2007)

adambosso said:


> hey joe,
> im not sure if i qualified or not i entered grk?
> what is the requirements i entered a few days ago but it didnt show up.
> thanks buddy




Hi Adam... welcome to ASF!  Unfortunately you need a minimum of 10 posts to qualify for entry in the competition so you'll have to aim for next month I'm afraid.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 September 2007)

Dear Joe,

I chose RIO and its price is now stuck at 99.99. on ASF Stockcomp list even though its trading 102+

How am I going to win this month when the old RIO goes beyond 150.00 or 160.00 

Garpal


----------



## Joe Blow (20 September 2007)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Dear Joe,
> 
> I chose RIO and its price is now stuck at 99.99. on ASF Stockcomp list even though its trading 102+
> 
> ...




Garpal,

Will look into this and see what I can do.


----------



## rub92me (21 September 2007)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Dear Joe,
> I chose RIO and its price is now stuck at 99.99. on ASF Stockcomp list even though its trading 102+
> How am I going to win this month when the old RIO goes beyond 150.00 or 160.00
> Garpal



I admire your optimism.:


----------



## 1234 (21 September 2007)

Hey guys.

Could we ( pretty please ) enter my ( non eligible ) CVN pick for the fun of it?? Just to see where it is sitting in comparison?

C'Mon, I'm up nearly 75% on this puppy!!!! with another two announcements to go!

Pretty Please??



It's this month's EGO of August, with an FMG twist!!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (21 September 2007)

1234 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Could we ( pretty please ) enter my ( non eligible ) CVN pick for the fun of it?? Just to see where it is sitting in comparison?
> 
> ...




Dear 1234

I feel for you, I thought you had it ahead of me and picked RIO instead. See my entry on CVN thread, its looking good

Garpal


----------



## BIG BWACULL (24 September 2007)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Dear Joe,
> 
> I chose RIO and its price is now stuck at 99.99. on ASF Stockcomp list even though its trading 102+
> 
> ...



Hey Garpel your still stuck on $99.99  and rio is trading at $106  
Bad luck mate must have caught the millenium bug


----------



## Joe Blow (24 September 2007)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Dear Joe,
> 
> I chose RIO and its price is now stuck at 99.99. on ASF Stockcomp list even though its trading 102+
> 
> ...




Thanks to the generosity of ASF member gmw, this issue has now been resolved!


----------



## Joe Blow (1 October 2007)

Well a hearty congratulations to both Love Zn and Moses for taking out first and second place in the September stock competition!  Love Zn finished the month with a very impressive 75% return with SDL while Moses ended up with an equally solid 63.16% return with his selection HLX. Rounding out the top three in September was alphman with CGX who achieved a return of 56.52%!

Could both Love Zn and Moses contact me via PM regarding their prizes.

Best of luck to all for the October competition!

Here are the final results for September:


----------

